# Round-up ready Dandelions?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I was talking to a row farmer yesterday. I was asking if he had noticed any plants showing resistance to Round-up and he mentioned Dandelions. I hadn't put two and two together until he mentioned this, but last year I had a surplus of Dandelion honey and sold it. I had been noticing the dandelions coming up in the crop fields, but hadn't thought much of it. Is anyone else noticing Dandelions in abundance? If this is a trend we could end up with bigger Dandelion flows in the future.


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

Is dandelion honey bad?


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Lots of weeds showing resistance. Farmers around here are paying people to go out and pull pigweed by hand. Its nice to ride by a field and see people out working in the field like it used to be.


----------



## klakak (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't have any bees just yet (studying up and wondering if I can keep them at my parent's house since I'm not sure I can have them at my duplex), but there have been a ton of dandelions popping up in the yard and the bees are all over them. Saw what looked like an all black bee on one too, either that or a massive fly..


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

They will just switch to another herbicide. They will spray 2-4-d then switch back again. If there is a large hay field that would be the one to keep a eye on. But most of the time the Dandelions are being worked under during planting or tilling.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Round Up never got dandelions very well to begin with. Zero till farmers will have trouble with that weed along with a few others that are not as susceptible


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Ian said:


> Round Up never got dandelions very well to begin with.


Very true. That's why I spray my beeyard fence lines with a 2,4-D base product once in a while as well as Round Up.


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Around my area's horse farms many spray their fence lines with the Glysophates(round up etc) and are seeing just about everything becoming resistant. Some are already discussing having to switch to something else. Problem is the 2,4-D (original base for Agent Orange) is not something they want around the horses in any quantity. 

The bigger row crop farms also in this area have had a tough time getting field workers due to the immigration mess to hand pull fields. Over the last several years migrants have become more and more scarce, even affecting the horse farms. Quite a few of the discussions at the farm trade shows have included both subjects.

Everyone is agreed that we are losing the chemical war with weeds. Pigweed in FL and GA has been adapting within a year and half. Other weeds within 2.5 years. Some newer methods like propane torch units are starting to get tested. Other ideas are getting ramped up too. 

Not sure there are any easy answers beyond good old fashioned hard work and pulling them by hand at this point.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Roundup does not work well on perenials when it is sprayed on the lengthening days. All of the sap movement is up out of the roots. Sprayed after the first of July the sap movement is down to build root reserves for winter. I have been told numerous times that roundup will not kill Dandelions. Sprayed in the late summer it will kill almost everyone with one application of 1 1/2% solution. Perenial grasses are the same way. It will do a real number on fall Canada thistle rosettes too. It is all in the timing.
Dave


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>It is all in the timing

yup you got it on the nose,


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Clopyralid works good. Here it is in the chem names lontrel and curtail.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Very interesting post Dave, I've finally figured out why sometimes it doesn't work properly for me. Much thanks.


----------



## BeeKeith (Jan 16, 2011)

Just passing along a home remedy I personally haven't tried. But it came from a source I'd trust. 1/2 gallon apple cider vinegar, 1/2 cup of table salt, 1/2 tsp Dawn dish liquid. Mix it up and put it in a spray bottle (or sprayer) and spray weeds thoroughly. The Dawn strips the protective oil coating and lets the vinegar/salt go to work. May be worth a try.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I see a lot of "round-up ready" hen bit blooming in all the corn fields around here and they aren't even planted yet...


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

Again, are dandelions bad for bees?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Again, are dandelions bad for bees?

No. Dandelions are often an important source of early spring nectar and pollen for bees.


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

Cool.. This thread had me worried, they are everywhere lol


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Stanger said:


> Again, are dandelions bad for bees?


Believe it or not, I actually BOUGHT dandelion seeds for the first time this year.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Dandelion honey is an acquired taste, it goes down sweet and then (to my mouth) leaves an acrid taste. I have 1 kid who likes it, and 3 that don't.


----------



## tfav508 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mixed this up last week, sprayed it on in the am and was wilted in the afternoon. Dried up the next day.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Believe it or not, I actually BOUGHT dandelion seeds for the first time this year.

Where did you buy them? I used to be able to buy them from Gurney's but haven't seen them lately...


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Where did you buy them? I used to be able to buy them from Gurney's but haven't seen them lately...


Bountiful Gardens


----------

